# Status of Adventure 3 - Digging for Lies



## RangerWickett

At the recommendation of the poster Dice4Hire, here's where we stand with Adventure 3.

All the art and cartography is in, and you can see samples in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/315333-preview-digging-lies-portraits-maps.html

Since our layout artist is enjoying a vacation over the holidays, I've been doing some extra tweaks on the text of the adventure, taking advantage of the spare time to refine some elements of the naval combat rules, which will show up throughout the adventure path.

We're planning to release a full naval rules supplement in 2012, and I'm hoping to convince Russ to run a Kickstarter program so we can afford a variety of ship illos and deck plans.

Oh, and I should be getting Kamikaze Midget's final draft of the adventure 4 text this week.

Russ should soon be putting up the text of adventure 3 for Gold subscribers to get an early look; probably _after_ he's recovered from his New Year's libations.

For everyone else, here's the adventure's opening.


*Wherein Archaeology Answers Modern Mysteries*

The climax of the first ZEITGEIST adventure occurred in a Danoran observatory, gazing upward at the stars on an island where one could glimpse flashes of other worlds. The second adventure entailed protecting a Risuri prophet who foresaw the future in those stars, and at its conclusion the party discovered a conspiracy hiding within the Bleak Gate, a shadowy plane that parallels the real world. 

Now, in the third adventure, the party will find the connection between those seemingly unrelated threads. By investigating why modern inventors and arcanoscientists are interested in prehistoric relics, the party can discover the name of an international conspiracy – the Obscurati – and hints of its ultimate goal. But before they can track down the conspiracy’s head, they first will have to protect their homeland from an otherworldly invasion held at bay for thousands of years.


----------



## Ajar

Awesome, thanks for the update! Now that my players have caught up with their lives a bit (moves, a marriage, then the holidays), I've started getting emails suggesting dates to play. I'm glad that even with a couple of months off, Zeitgeist still has its hooks in them.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Groovy. Thanks for the update.



> Oh, and I should be getting Kamikaze Midget's final draft of the adventure 4 text this week.



Aha! So we can start pestering him now. Excellent.


----------



## Rugult

Pathfinderizing is underway.  RangerWickett got me the manuscript and I've been working at converting everything over.  Hopefully we can expect a similar release delay to what we've seen in previous adventures, with a potential release 1-2 weeks after the 4e version.

Anyways, back to the grindstone!


----------



## Falkus

Woohoo, looking forward to it!

Looks like I'll need to use another Pathfinder Society adventure or two to bulk out the time between sessions. Though it was something I wanted to do anyway 

I'm planning on running Mists of Mwangi; and setting it in the Museum of Natural history; as kind of a foreshadowing event.


----------



## Falkus

Sooo... any news on when we'll be seeing this?


----------



## RangerWickett

Layout takes a few weeks, since Eric is working for us in addition to his normal job. As of this past weekend he had the first two acts mostly set out, but he'll need to adjust a few things. I'd expect that he should finish the third act, appendices, and player handouts before the end of the month.


----------



## Falkus

Thanks for the update! I've got a few adventures from PFS lined up to fill in the period between Skyseer and Digging.

A question, though I think it's been answered elsewhere, I can't remember it. Does the Ragman play a significant role in any of the future adventures, or can I feel free to use him/her as the focus of an investigation between Part 2 and ?

Thank you very much!


----------



## RangerWickett

He's a total open line for the DM to do with as he wish.


----------



## Falkus

Excellent! Thank you for your prompt replies, it's very awesome of you


----------



## gideonpepys

Should we regard the rough publication schedule found in the Campaign Guide as delayed by approximately one month on an ongoing basis?

As someone who began the campaign last July (anticipating that a month-long break over August would give time for the adventure path to catch up with me), I have already run several 'buffer' adventures between #1 & #2.

At the time, when adventure #2 was delayed, I asked wether this would have a knock-on effect on #3 and was told it would not - that #3 was almost 'in the bag' so to speak, and the delay to #2 was due to the unforseeable departure of one of the artists.  If that statement had not been made, I would have run more 'buffer' sessions before starting #2.

I mention this only because the Christmas break was hardly 'unforseeable', and yet we now have a delay of the kind I anticipated back in October.

Please note: this is not a complaint (although it might sound like one). In other words, I am not concerned about what has happened in the past or up to now, except insofar as it might affect the future. When it comes to an ongoing adventure path, it is important for DMs to know when the next adventure is coming out.

I already planned to run a few buffer sessions, again to allow the path to catch up with me, with the hopeful effect of ending up a month or so behind the release of each adventure.  But I will probably finish #2 in the next two weeks.  So my buffer adventures (consisting of perhaps four sessions) will only have the desired effect if #4 is released on schedule (assuming #3 takes roughly the same amount of sessions to play through as #2).

If we are likely to see an April release date for _Always On Time_ it would be great to know in advance, because then I could look at running an actual adventure before starting _Digging for Lies_.


----------



## RangerWickett

I think April is likely, but give me the rest of the weekend to talk to Russ and see how it looks from his end.


----------



## gideonpepys

Are we looking at early February for adventure #3?  Or could a release be expected imminently?


----------



## RangerWickett

The 4e version is done, except that we've got only low-res versions of some of the illustrations. We're trying to get that worked out so we have print-quality images. If you need it I could send it along to you.


----------



## gideonpepys

Yes, please! It would be very helpful to have it this weekend if possible.  I'd like to seed my buffer adventure with appropriate hooks and references.  (Plus, I can print it out in work, and I'm off the week after!)


----------



## Marius Delphus

Apart from the non-final art, it also still has "page xx"-itis. But it is otherwise all but final (meaning it IS final apart from those two things, unless I spot something else that needs changing on my last review).


----------



## gideonpepys

Nice one! Can't wait.

In fact, I'd still like to take up RangerWickett's offer of a preview copy, if I may.


----------



## RangerWickett

I'd need your email address.


----------



## gideonpepys

[MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION] - I've sent you a personal message and an email with my address.  Thanks!


----------



## Rugult

On a related note, I just sent off the Pathfinder text!


----------



## Falkus

Awesome  I can't wait for release! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Noodle

Just bought the PDF + softcover bundle.. downloading the PDF now & can't wait to read it!


----------



## RangerWickett

The Pathfinder version's close to finished. I imagine it should be out this weekend.

Is anyone going to start adventure 3 any time soon?


----------



## gideonpepys

Fraid not.  I just finished _Skyseer _(account due shortly) but I'm running some buffer sessions so as to let the path overtake me a bit.


----------



## Falkus

Likewise, I'm afraid. I'm going to run two more Pathfinder Society sessions; so it'll be five weeks before I start Digging For Lies. Like gideonpepys, I want to let the path get ahead of me.

Great news on the Pathfinder version, though. Looking forward to reading it


----------



## Ajar

My group will be going straight into _Lies_ from _Skyseer_, but there's still quite a bit more of _Skyseer_ left.


----------



## Sound of Azure

Ajar said:


> My group will be going straight into _Lies_ from _Skyseer_, but there's still quite a bit more of _Skyseer_ left.




 Pretty much the same here, since my party love splitting up, missing each others' clues, and going on wild goose chases. Probably looking at 6 weeks away to finish Skyseer, since my games are fortnightly.


----------



## gideonpepys

What I will say, though, is that _Digging for Lies_ is a fantastic change of pace.  I have been at pains to find a buffer adventure that will contrast nicely with both #2 and #3, but if I was going straight from one to the other, as a lot of DMs no doubt will, I think the shift in tempo would be much appreciated. 

I hope all of the adventures in the campaign will be as varied, as imaginative and as well-written as the three we have had so far.


----------



## Falkus

Agreed! I'm really looking forward to the rest of the adventures in this series; as are my players!


----------



## Goldkatana

So, when will the 4E version be available for purchase?  From the previous posts, it seemed like it was going to arrive any minute over the last couple weeks.  Am I missing somethign obvious?  I don't see it in the Shop.

Thank you!  

BTW - wonderful story line, so far.  My group really appreciates it.


----------



## gideonpepys

I was thinking just the same, Goldkatana - but it turns out they snuck it out as 'news' (or it's in Articles, or somewhere else on the site).

Strange lack of fanfare, considering the eagerly awaited release.


----------



## RangerWickett

The news is the front page of the site. I guess some people just point their bookmarks to the forum, though. And admittedly, News does get knocked down pretty quickly.

I'll see if I can repost Russ's announcement here in this forum and sticky it for a few weeks.


----------



## Morrus

gideonpepys said:


> I was thinking just the same, Goldkatana - but it turns out they snuck it out as 'news' (or it's in Articles, or somewhere else on the site).
> 
> Strange lack of fanfare, considering the eagerly awaited release.




Other than flying a plane over every member's home and airdropping PDFs onto them, we used every one of the various mediums EN World has at it's disposal. It was plastered all over the front page (the most viewed RPG news page in the entire world), it went out in the newsletter to 100,000+ people, it was Tweeted and Facebooked, there was a trailer in _EN World Presents with Matt James_... I'm not sure what else we could have done to tell you it was here other than personally visit each of you individually and force you to listen to us at gunpoint!


----------



## Rugult

Morrus said:


> Other than flying a plane over every member's home and airdropping PDFs onto them, we used every one of the various mediums EN World has at it's disposal. It was plastered all over the front page (the most viewed RPG news page in the entire world), it went out in the newsletter to 100,000+ people, it was Tweeted and Facebooked, there was a trailer in _EN World Presents with Matt James_... I'm not sure what else we could have done to tell you it was here other than personally visit each of you individually and force you to listen to us at gunpoint!




*Draws gun*

OH WAIT!  Metaphor.  Understood.  

*Puts gun away*


----------



## gideonpepys

Sorry.  Poorly phrased. I was referring to the fact that no one has talked about it in  the forums.  I mean, great to learn that you have so many channels of  communication, but it's funny that no one is talking about the release.   I had a 'preview' copy, and lots of questions I wanted to ask, which I considered untoward to ask before the official release, and  thought it was odd that nothing had been said.  Because I always check  out the forums. And both me and Goldkatana missed it.  Which is  obviously our fault.  So I apologise for inadvertantly drawing that to your attention.


----------



## gideonpepys

Oh.  And congratulations on your big site.


----------



## Morrus

gideonpepys said:
			
		

> I mean, great to learn that you have so many channels of  communication, but it's funny that no one is talking about the release.   I had a 'preview' copy, and lots of questions I wanted to ask, which I considered untoward to ask before the official release, and  thought it was odd that nothing had been said.  Because I always check  out the forums.




Unfortunately, I can't force people to talk about it. I wish they did, but all I can do is produce 'em and announce 'em. Sometimes it is frustrating when it's met with a resounding silence, but we soldier on.



> And both me and Goldkatana missed it.  Which is  obviously our fault.  So I apologise for inadvertantly drawing that to your attention.




It's nobody's _fault_ - it's just how things are. I could do all sorts of things - popups which ensure nobody misses it, for example - but that would be extremely unpopular. In the end, we put the info in the most high-traffic places and hope for the best. We can't force people to look, abd we try to avoid spamming people, but we try to make sure the info is available. 

It ain't easy being green! Oh, wait, that's Kermit!


----------



## Goldkatana

I do come directly to the only forum I care about - EN Publishing and Zeitgeist.  So, if it was on the front page, I did (and will) miss it.

Sorry that I'm missing something that seems obvious to others but I can't find 4e Zeit adventure 3 Digging for Lies for purchase anywhere.  It's not in the shop, the featured download, the downloads specific to Zeitgeist.  Even Morrus' tagline brags about how "_ZEITGEIST #2: The Dying Skyseer is here!"_

Can anyone point me to where I can acutally get the adventure?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Morrus

Goldkatana said:


> I do come directly to the only forum I care about - EN Publishing and Zeitgeist. So, if it was on the front page, I did (and will) miss it.
> 
> Sorry that I'm missing something that seems obvious to others but I can't find 4e Zeit adventure 3 Digging for Lies for purchase anywhere. It's not in the shop, the featured download, the downloads specific to Zeitgeist. Even Morrus' tagline brags about how "_ZEITGEIST #2: The Dying Skyseer is here!"_
> 
> Can anyone point me to where I can acutally get the adventure? Thank you so much.




You need to subscribe (unless you already have done) at which point you'll have access to the subscriber's content. Subscribers get it first as a little perk, then it goes on general sale a little later. I'm planning on putting it on general sale later this week.

(Although you can buy it already at RPGNow because it has to be available there to go out to those who subscribed over there - but we try not to encourage that as they then take nearly half our revenue!  But if you really want to grab it right now, you can get it there.)


----------



## Goldkatana

Thank you.  We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## RangerWickett

Oh yeah, Russ you should change your status under your username. It's a bit dated.


----------



## Morrus

RangerWickett said:


> Oh yeah, Russ you should change your status under your username. It's a bit dated.




I planned to wait till both versions were out and it was in our shop. I didn't want, say, _Pathfinder_ people to see it and then find they couldn't get it yet or non-subscribers to want to buy it individually and find it's not on sale yet.


----------



## Sedric the Hero

so when are we Pathfinder people going to see this adventure?


----------



## Morrus

Sedric the Hero said:


> so when are we Pathfinder people going to see this adventure?




Next few days.  Erric has to lay them out separately, one at a time.


----------



## Colmarr

Out of interest, is it solely annoying to be hounded like this, or is there an element of "at least they're obviously interested in the product"?


----------



## RangerWickett

I like keeping our customers informed, and if they ask a question, I appreciate that they're helping remind me to give them information.


----------



## Rugult

RangerWickett said:


> I like keeping our customers informed, and if they ask a question, I appreciate that they're helping remind me to give them information.




On that note, we approved the Pathfinder version today, so expect to see it VERY soon.


----------



## Morrus

Rugult said:


> On that note, we approved the Pathfinder version today, so expect to see it VERY soon.




Not THAT soon. It's late at night here and my wife will be really pissed if I sit up all night uploading multiple copies of ginormous files to mutliple locations!


----------



## Falkus

Knowing that it's ready is good enough  I've still got two more PFS intermission sessions to get through with my group anyway; though I've already started to drop hints in them about plot elements garnered from my read through of the 4e version.


----------



## Ajar

I read through the overview section of adventure 3 to see if there were any threads I could emphasize in the latter part of adventure 2. I hadn't introduced the "rival" constable squad, but now I'm thinking I'll work them in so that my PCs get properly annoyed when "their" investigation is assigned to the other squad and they get put out to pasture. There are a few Wire fans in my group, so they might start to see some parallels... 

I also checked out the added theme crunch. Very nicely done. I particularly liked how you addressed the discussion around the Yerasol Veteran's Courage Under Fire perk, giving them a second action point in that encounter. Nice. 

I think all of my PCs are going to enjoy their new theme perks, and I suspect the Yerasol Veteran and Martial Scientist will really like how their themes work into adventure 3. The Vekeshi Mystic, maybe less so, but I'm looking forward to making the player squirm.


----------



## Morrus

Still uploading. My PC says it's still an hour away from finishing, but it'll be up soon.

Man do I need a fibre-optic connection.  They're offering 100MB in my area, and I'm stuck in a stupid contract for months yet with a crappy 10MB (in reality about 6MB) connection.


----------



## Morrus

And now it's gone back up to two hours...


----------



## Morrus

OK, the EN World and RPGNow uploads appear to have completed. The Paizo one is still chugging along (and has now gone up to 3 hours) - but that one requires Paizo staff to manually approve it anyway, so I can't say when that'll be available.

But subscribers can get it here at EN World or RPGNow.


----------



## Morrus

Thank goodness for that.  I've finished.

I started the upload marathon at about 8am this morning.  It's now 3.45pm.  Man, do I hate this part of the job.  You can't even go off and leave it for a few hours, because you have to be there to do different stages of data entry at each site, upload files at different times, etc.  So you're basically stuck by the PC for 6 or 7 hours.

And I haven't done the EN World shop one yet.  But I can't face any more today, so it'll have to wait!


----------



## Cheezmo Miner

Thanks Morrus, your hard work is very much appreciated. It will be many months before I get to run this adventure, but I still can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## AeroDm

Morrus said:


> Thank goodness for that.  I've finished.
> 
> I started the upload marathon at about 8am this morning.  It's now 3.45pm.  Man, do I hate this part of the job.  You can't even go off and leave it for a few hours, because you have to be there to do different stages of data entry at each site, upload files at different times, etc.  So you're basically stuck by the PC for 6 or 7 hours.
> 
> And I haven't done the EN World shop one yet.  But I can't face any more today, so it'll have to wait!



Those kind of tasks are the reason they created movie trilogies and alcohol. It doesn't *have* to be all bad....


----------



## Morrus

AeroDm said:


> Those kind of tasks are the reason they created movie trilogies and alcohol. It doesn't *have* to be all bad....




I like a drink as much as the next man. But at 8am? That's all kinds of wrong!


----------



## N'raac

Morrus said:


> I like a drink as much as the next man. But at 8am? That's all kinds of wrong!




I's 5 o'clock somewhere

[apologies to Alan and Jimmy!]


----------



## Cheezmo Miner

Paizo are sure taking their sweet time, so I got it from RPGNOW last night. Looks great so far. I like all the cosmic horroribles.


----------



## Morrus

Cheezmo Miner said:


> Paizo are sure taking their sweet time, so I got it from RPGNOW last night. Looks great so far. I like all the cosmic horroribles.




Yeah, I just checked and it's still not available at Paizo. According to their twitter feed, they've taken the day off work.


----------



## Morrus

For those waiting for the Paizo release, it's now available.


----------



## Falkus

Status update on my campaign: The group is now two sessions into Digging for Lies; and having a great time. They just reached the Zigurrat at the end of the session this afternoon. I'm pretty lousy at session summaries, I'm afraid; but if anybody has questions regarding the adventure from a DM who's run parts of it; I'd be willing to answer as best I can!


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm curious how their interactions with Xambria have gone.

Also, how have the gidim critters worked in combat?


----------



## Falkus

RangerWickett said:


> I'm curious how their interactions with Xambria have gone.
> 
> Also, how have the gidim critters worked in combat?




With Xambria; they've only had the one conversation with her, but so far; they don't suspect anything. Mostly, they're concerned for her, and have arranged for police protection and watch on her apartment. Mainly because of how both MacBannin and Kaja have died so far.

So far, there's only been the fight at the fair for the gidim creatures. They figured out how to make them vulnerable quickly enough; but weren't particularly willing yet to take a hit to open one up for the team. We'll see how it goes when the stakes start to get higher.


----------

